# renting



## eilatan (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi all moving to alicante region in a few months any advice on how best go about renting. want 2 bed to property on my own.thank you in advance!


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

If you know the area (which I assume you do, being as you want to live there) then it's really no different to what you would do in the UK. Contact local estate agents with your details and requirements and see what they can offer?


----------



## eilatan (Jun 10, 2014)

I actually don't know the area at all. I have emailed some estate agents but wondered if there was any general advice. all the pictures look lovely wondered how realistic they would be ect what my expectations should be. Any pitfalls to watch out for. that sort of thing. In the UK I have used house share websites and been a live in logger which i really do not want to do again.


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

This may sound like a stupid question, but why are you moving to a place that you don't know?

My advice would be to travel out and stay there for a bit at least before committing to such a move.


----------



## eilatan (Jun 10, 2014)

because I have a job there. i visited for a few days. So I'm already committed.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

You say 'Alicante region'. That covers quite a large and very diverse area. 

Can you tell us which town you are looking for or where your job is located.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

eilatan said:


> Hi all moving to alicante region in a few months any advice on how best go about renting. want 2 bed to property on my own.thank you in advance!


Look on the FAQ's. I think you'll find quite a lot of info about housing and renting. I've never emailed an agency, but on the forum there are often posts saying that they don't answer emails.
If I were in your shoes I'd come with enough money for a cheapo hotel for two weeks and look at ads in windows, maybe agencies, internet (see FAQ's) and papers like segundo mano. Here's a link which should open at flats to rent
http://www.segundamano.es/pisos-alicante/piso-alquilar.htm?ca=3_s&th=1&od=1&fPos=0&fOn=sb_cat
Are you coming before or after the end of August?

PS Hope you like Alicant as much as Norwich. I was there for 4 years as a student at UEA - lovely city!


----------



## Kerry UK (May 7, 2013)

I agree with Pesky, book into a hotel for a week or two. You really do need to be on the spot. Websites are often out of date and emails don't always get answered. Bring all your documentation - there has been a recent thread on this - and trawl round the agents. What town are you wanting to live in?

There are some really nice properties available at very reasonable rents, but it does depend where you will be.


----------



## eilatan (Jun 10, 2014)

Great thank you everyone. that is what i had planned is to book into a hotel then i can have a look around. I want to live in La Nucia.


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

Kerry UK said:


> ...book into a hotel for a week or two. You really do need to be on the spot.


I agree with this 100%! In fact this should be rubber-stamped onto the forehead of everyone asking the question of '...where should I relocate to in Spain?' STAMP!

Websites are great for giving you a 'feel' for an area and perhaps general prices being asked but it's no substitute for actually visiting the areas, having a good look around, seeing locations and facilities (are you going to be located within easy distance of a Supermarket?) and so on. You can also talk to the Estate Agents in the area and get a feel for what's on offer, what's being charged and why.

Eg front line apartments in a well maintained block with a sea view, possible swimming pool and are south facing with a balcony are likely to command monthly rents far, far higher than ones set further back with a view of a road in a noisy street.

The only way you can tell these things is by being there and looking for yourself.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

eilatan said:


> Great thank you everyone. that is what i had planned is to book into a hotel then i can have a look around. I want to live in La Nucia.


Hi. Would second all that everyone has said so far, book into a hotel and then have a good look around.

We know La Nucia very well. We have family in the area. Its a nice town, there are lots of small shops, bars, restaurants, Banks etc. 

Depending on your travel arrangements (car) Polop is also a nice small town (its next to La Nucia)

I know for a fact that there are quite a few apartments for rent and for sale here as we look every time we are over.


----------



## eilatan (Jun 10, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Look on the FAQ's. I think you'll find quite a lot of info about housing and renting. I've never emailed an agency, but on the forum there are often posts saying that they don't answer emails.
> If I were in your shoes I'd come with enough money for a cheapo hotel for two weeks and look at ads in windows, maybe agencies, internet (see FAQ's) and papers like segundo mano. Here's a link which should open at flats to rent
> http://www.segundamano.es/pisos-alicante/piso-alquilar.htm?ca=3_s&th=1&od=1&fPos=0&fOn=sb_cat
> Are you coming before or after the end of August?
> ...


I do love Norwich, I have always said I would not live anywhere else in the UK! I get really excited when people have been and loved it! But just like a real friend it will always be there for me!


----------

